# Scotch Armadillo Eggs - Or Breakfast Baseballs



## chisoxjim (Jun 22, 2009)

While I was smoking some rib tips yesterday, I decided to do a variation on an armadillo egg I had been thinking about.  I made some hardboiled eggs, and sliced them in quarters,  I then pressed out some breakfast sausage, sprinkled some rub on it, and then rolled up the sausage with the egg in the midle into a ball about the size of a small baseball,  I then wrapped these balls in sliced bacon, and then smoked for about 2 hours...  The result...  brilliant...  lots of flavor, and the hardboiled eggs texture, and flavor really made them good.  

 I took some pics and will post them when I get home from work today.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 22, 2009)

Sounds delicious.  Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Sounds mighty tasty Jim!  Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## navyjeremy (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Jim thanks for the Idea I think that I am going to have to try something like that tomorrow....





GO CUBBIES


----------



## fire it up (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics of this one.
Size of a small baseball, that sounds awesome.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks guys,   Ill download the pics for sure.

These were good right off the smoker, but I bet they would be good with a couple sunnyside up eggs for breakfast.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad they turned out well for you.

Aren't they good?  Did a couple of them a while ago.  They would make a great grab and go breakfast.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 23, 2009)

got the pics downloaded last night.  These were easy to make, and will be made again.

ingredients:


rolled up:


off the smoker:


Sliced:


thanks for looking.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice! Looks like a great breakfast . . . or better yet, a weekend mid-afternoon snack to be accompanied by an adult beverage or three. :) Thanks for the post!

Best,
Trout


----------



## pignit (Jun 23, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks,

my plan was to have a couple with a couple sunnyside up eggs the next day, however they disappeared quickly.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats another great idea jim. just thinking about fattie nuggets of sweetness.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 23, 2009)

the texture of the hardboiled egg was the best part for me, how it differed from the crisp bacon, the meaty sausage, and then a firm soft egg.  next time I think Ill put 1/2 of the hardboiled egg in the sausage ball.


----------

